# "Mailto" through form



## DrewGBowman (Jun 23, 2004)

I have continually tried to get a "mailto" action come out of a form. The closest I have come was a warning that the user saw saying the forms submital is being redirected to email or some nonsense and then it opened a email write form. I believe it used something like this: using advise from this tutorial.

Is there a way to make a email form self contained and/or what are some good _free_ CGI form submitters? Thanks


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

http://www.radiation.com/products/webmail/


----------



## wattle99 (Jun 18, 2004)

Hi
I had lots of problems using cgi scripts to get forms working have changed to aformail which is php and is available from http://cgi-central.net/scripts/aformmail/ Had it working in about 5 minutes. hope it works for you.

Lynne


----------

